# USB ports don't work! =(



## eis.kaltes.herz (Jul 13, 2006)

hi peoplee. need some help with a frustrating situation here. i recently reinstalled windows XP on my computer and since then my USB ports havent worked. there was also a problem where sound didnt come out of computer either, but i fixed that by getting the required driver. but now none of my USB ports work...

in device manager under "other devices" which has a big yellow question mark next to it there is 'SM Bus Controller' and 'Video Controller (VGA Compatible)' both also have big yellow question marks next to them.
under "universal serial bus controllers" there is a big yellow question mark next to 'Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller'.

i have a hp pavilion t550a and am running windows xp home.

id appreciate any help. thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you reinstalled service pack 2. There was a windows update quite a few years ago to install usb 2.0 drivers. Follow this link below and check for any missing updates.

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

As for the VGA you may need to go down load the drivers for your video card. If you don't know what kind you have download everest and it will tell you.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

It could be that you need to reinstall your drivers from a disc that came with the computer, or maybe dowload them from HPs website.


----------

